# ECB BBB Plans looking good



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

3 nice 2 inch thick pieces of pork butt trimmed and curing for 5 days so far. Looking at our 10 day forecast here I see the perfect cold smoking conditions for a double day cold smoke. Saturday and Sunday it will be in the 30s and low 40s . Sounds ideal for some hickory cold smoking in the Charcoal Brinkmann.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

Plans are to rinse and soak on Friday with a test sample and then air dry for a day before giving them a 2 day 6 to 8 hour smoke on each day. Should be followed by a 48 hour wrapped rest in the fridge before slicing.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

Should be no problem keeping temps in the ECB under 70°( El Cheapo Brinkmann)
Probably 100 for a few and then down to 80 ish for the rest.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like perfect weather to me too!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Sounds like perfect weather to me too!
> Al



I can do another week I think . Like some go a full 2 weeks cure,  rinse and test.. Air dry a full 4  days then smoke a couple times. I did decide to try a 2 day smoke as opposed to longer 1 day.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

It's cold as ice here.. LOL


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

So day 15 and I'm just rinsing my BBB and letting it soak a few minutes before putting it out to dry on racks a couple days.  
Smells good. Lol..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Got the fridge cleaned out.. Hope the Formula 409 doesn't get into the meat.  Lol.. no.. jk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Following.  I like short smokes with a overnight rest in between.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Following.  I like short smokes with a overnight rest in between.



Yeah.. I was kinda thinking 4 to 5 hours over 3 days light Apple. 80ish degrees.
I realize I'm going to have to cook it to 160 or fry it like regular bacon to eat it.. that's ok..  Been taking hints from dirtsailor, Dave O  , SmokinAl, Bearcarver, Pops.  Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Smoking weather window thru weekend for ECB cold smoke . Possibly 3 days.






Lol.. ECB I give human quality to almost.. it's a worthy friend of mine.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Pic drying lol..

Looks ok..


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Thats gonna be good stuff.   Good things come to thous who wait.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like it's drying nicely.Fridge has gotta smell like a real Italian deli.Mmmmm


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

Well,  it's dried on a rack in fridge a day.. I decided to rest it.. cut a few little pieces. Seems a little salty to me. 

To late to soak again for a couple hours?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

The salt in butter probably didn't help. Just a tad earlier than I wanted.






Red in the center from cure I guess.. Cool !


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

Well to late, I stuck it back in water to soak after it dried a whole day.. lol I'm just going to go with it till morning that way and then rinse.. then dry till the weekend.. :cool:
Stuff is good unsmoked now.. Like ham. 
Can't wait to lay some TBS on it.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> The salt in butter probably didn't help. Just a tad earlier than I wanted.
> View attachment 345064
> 
> 
> Red in the center from cure I guess.. Cool !


That is quite a bit of butter (says the cardiologist). :eek:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm cooking like I would for a breakfast there with a fried egg and like if I had sliced ham.. I would add a pad of butter to cook the stuff. Was less than a Tbsp. It looks like more close up.  Haha..

I need to trim that chunk up a bit.. use some scrappy pieces for a breakfast off the top of that.. :D


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

Well it sure looks good fried up.Hopefully the soak will desalt it some for ya.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm glad I caught it day one .. I almost didn't try it first. Guess it pays to sample. It's almost ok.. just a little more salty than most are used to.  Should be ready to smoke by the weekend..  






motocrash said:


> Well it sure looks good fried up.Hopefully the soak will desalt it some for ya.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 24, 2017)

Smoke tomorrow finally. Went and bought myself a new chimney starter.. old one rusted and fell apart.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks good.Hopefully little to no wind.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Looks good.Hopefully little to no wind.


50° and a 15 mph wind. 

Here it goes..
Just a few coals to start the 6 hours. 
Using a chunk of apple.

Put a little sprinkle of pepper on for the heck of it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

This was way to much charcoal . Was hitting 200 so I took half out and added a water pan .
Windy as heck I opened all my bottom vents to help wind cool it a bit. 30 minutes in 115°.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

Just going to have to add 2 briquetes at a time I guess.. let the water pan hold some heat .


----------



## motocrash (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you have anything you can make a windbreak out of?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Do you have anything you can make a windbreak out of?




No.. I don't need a windbreak, I'm using 2 pieces of charcoal with all my intake vents shut except 1 that is cracked. Its holding 85 perfect .
After 3.5 hours 

I was using the wind to help cool down the smoker because more than 4 pieces of charcoal was to hot.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 25, 2017)

What's the method of smoke production and how's it going?
1 chunk leaned against charcoal?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

motocrash said:


> What's the method of smoke production and how's it going?
> 1 chunk leaned against charcoal?



That's it . Added 2 briquetes and a small chunk per hour approximately.

Just took it out after 6 hours. 
Little fat looks funny.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2017)

That looks good.   First smoke on them?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks good.   First smoke on them?



Yah thanks. I have never tried the 85° range in there until today. Got it down now. That ECB was eating to go way high with more than a couple coals. 
Tomorrow a 4 to 5 hour smoke I guess.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks good.I'd be tempted to cut some of that fat cap off before next smoke session but don't know if that's protocol.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 25, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Looks good.I'd be tempted to cut some of that fat cap off before next smoke session but don't know if that's protocol.


I left fat on a couple smaller pieces to make beans with.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 26, 2017)

Stuff seems to be getting dried out in the fridge not wrapped up.. gets stuff skin and harder to cut.

But tastes pretty good after 1-day smoke and rest.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

So um... I was reading about storing finished product in the fridge for a few days.. Some seem to think out in the open can cause a case to form on the bacon. (Hard shell) that is dry outter layer and may cause the wet interior of bacon to go bad faster.. Not able to breath.. My bacon is kind of tough on the outside. Not to easy to cut either..
I'm thinking of wrapping it or bagging it to get it out of the circulation in the fridge after 2 days..

Thoughts on forming a shell?
Was 2 days cold smoked 6 hours each. Stuff stinks also.. like wood smoke. My smoker was damp inside.. Smells like a fire put out with a bucket of water in the smoker..


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

I always leave my bacon to rest in the fridge for a couple days after smoking.  Never a hard shell on it.  

As far as the wood stink.  I find that yes it smells strong, once cooked it's fine.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I always leave my bacon to rest in the fridge for a couple days after smoking.  Never a hard shell on it.
> 
> As far as the wood stink.  I find that yes it smells strong, once cooked it's fine.



Yeah.. I guess I'm not used to having newly smoked chunks of meat sitting uncovered in my fridge.  :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Well it sure looks good!You gonna pull the trigger on that slicer?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Well it sure looks good!You gonna pull the trigger on that slicer?


I'm going to wait and see what's fur sale through New Years.. I get my work bonus in a week or 3


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

So I reckon you're back to thinking about wrap or no wrap....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

Few slices off a test BBB chunk. Looks good.. going to taste it today. Rested in fridge 2 days after 2 smoke sessions under 100


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## griz400 (Nov 28, 2017)

I like it ... make a fattie ..  small one .. points to you


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> That looks great!





griz400 said:


> I like it ... make a fattie ..  small one .. points to you



Thanks dudes.. 
Feels good to get something done that turns out.. Got myself a slicer for $30 @ the party store here.. they bought a nicer one and theirs was hardly used..  It worked fine.. Lol 
Going to slice the rest in a day or 2.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 345949
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's gonna be good


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Thanks dudes..
> Feels good to get something done that turns out.. Got myself a slicer for $30 @ the party store here.. they bought a nicer one and theirs was hardly used..  It worked fine.. Lol
> Going to slice the rest in a day or 2.


30 bucks! Sweet!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's gonna be good


Goes to show.. read up.. ask questions, and try it out.  Lol
Anyone can get going doing their own cured meats.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Goes to show.. read up.. ask questions, and try it out.  Lol
> Anyone can get going doing their own cured meats.




Yup.  Really isn't that hard.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

Sammich


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

On onion bread too!


----------

